
Show HN: Corral Rides - All your SF transportation options in one place - hellonoam
http://www.getcorral.com
======
ajju
Hey guys. You need to add InstantCab on here. Email me: aj@instantcab.com

~~~
snir
Sure thing. Just dropped you a line.

------
bkad
Where did you get these glasses: <http://www.getcorral.com/about>

I must have them.

~~~
samstave
From the birdmen of Zeist.

~~~
snir
Haha. You dont have to go that far :)

They're called "Fly Goggles" for those actually interested...

------
pakeha
Really well executed - well done. I was surprised and impressed with the
output of my first search.

One feature request: the ability to save common journeys. I take Uber(x) from
home to the office frequently; if I could easily compare other providers on
that trip before I leave for work, maybe I'd use other services more often.

~~~
hellonoam
Thanks, we'll see if we can make it happen for the next release.

I don't know if you noticed, but we show you a history of your recent
searches, so that could be a quicker way to get your favorite route.

------
doorty
First of all, this is great. I'll definitely be using it on a regular basis
for public transit and 'taxi' rides. Second, I love that you have bike
directions too. BUT, the bike directions seem to be car directions when you
hit the link to google maps. Please explain...

~~~
snir
Strange. They should be distinct. I'll look into it.

On the biking side, we're considering looking at joins between biking and
other modes of transit. So for example, you could bike an extra mile and get
on a different, more direct bus/train (assuming it can carry your bike).

Glad to hear you like the app :)

~~~
hellonoam
Google directions APIs offer biking routes, so on the backend we figure out
the time it takes to get to the destination. Unfortunately the Google maps app
APIs doesn't support biking directions yet just driving/walking/public
transport so for now driving makes the most sense.

If there's a biking app you usually use we'd be happy to integrate with it

------
markolschesky
I like it!

Is there anyway that when you pass the user from Corral to Google Maps that
you can pass their location using a discrete address vs. Lat/Lng coordinates?
Sometimes I forget what I was googling directions to awhile later and I'd
prefer the to/from vs. the lat long.

~~~
hellonoam
The lat/long coordinates are more accurate which is why we're using it.
However, we've heard this from a few people already, so we might change it in
the next release.

------
jedberg
I was just talking about the need for something like this the other day.
Brilliant!

~~~
hellonoam
Glad ya like it ;)

------
niccolop
When do you think you'll have a version for android?

~~~
snir
We'll be working on that momentarily. We picked up iOS development just for
this, and will do the same with Android. Hopefully in two weeks.

~~~
niccolop
Looking forward to it.

------
gojomo
Great idea... but do you have confidence that Uber/Lyft/Sidecar are happy to
be aggregated like this?

~~~
snir
We would be happy to take any of those providers down from our listing if they
reach out to us.

As we perceive it, if they chose to be removed, they provide an advantage to
their competitors. We're listing them as benefit to our user base, but in
doing so, we send over free traffic.

~~~
sourcemine
First of all, I love your idea.. wanted to do the same thing. I showed this to
the product team @ lyft just FYI, not sure if they see this is a violation of
their terms/data or not. We will find out tho.. love the idea. Uber may charge
a booking fee.. would be nice if they would share that with you as a lead..
Will be watching your progress, please update twitter/facebook as you go..

------
nikunjk
This is awesome. Do you rev-share with the clients? Any plans to monetize
this?

~~~
snir
Glad you like it!

We dont have any revenue sharing relationships in place with any of the
services we link out to. We don't have any plans to monetize at present
either. We found ourselves switching out between these different apps whenever
making transit decisions, and decided to build it out. If we observe operating
costs getting too high, we might seek out those relationships.

------
Noreaster76
SF mass transit: epic fail. Unless you need to get up and down Market, in
which case... you're in luck!

------
safeer
So awesome.

------
seanholbert
love it.

------
vhnguy2
so cool!!!

~~~
snir
Thanks :)

